# 5th attempt...finally a BFP!!!!!



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

Tested on 27th(our 7th wedding anniversary) and we finally got a BFP   ....still cant believe it....My clinic finally diagnosed me with immune problems,its taken 7 years to find this out.!!! still on lots of drugs to support the pregnancy,Heparin,Progesterone,Pregnayl jabs,aspirin,Metformin,Predisolone,everyday until 12 weeks pregnant....just want to thank eveyone on this site fot the support,in times of despair I always turned to this site....and for everyone still trying don't give up hope.... 
first scan on 15th Sept....wont believe it until I see the image....... 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxCicley
we are also continuing with our adoption plans...another baby in 3 years time


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh what fantastic news, Cicely.

It really gives me hope after my endo probs and three failed IVF. I love this kind of news!    

I hope it all goes really well for you.
Brilliant!

Love Caddy


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Fantastic news...congratulations!!!
Molly Mo
x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations - that is wonderful news.
xxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Well done !  from a fellow-fifth-timer !

Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Congratulations Cicely, fantastic news!
Take care of you and bubs. xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun great news 

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm really happy for you!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

A big huge congratulations 

enjoy your pg 

Alison xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Cicely....what a fabulous anniversary present!!!

Loads of luck to you for a very happy and healthy pregnancy......roll on the 15th!!!



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!​
   

take care
Natasha


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

what wonderful news. im so pleased for you congratulations.   

I wonder if i could ask some questions. firstly, my dh and i are interested in adoption but i am not ready yet to give up having tx. i have heard that adoption agencies wont even consider you until you have been tx free for a while. have you found that? i am hoping that because you were going down the adoption route and still having tx that i must have this wrong. 

secondly, had you had any of the drugs you mentioned in previous cycles or were they all a new thing. i have been diagnosed by mr ******* with high nk cells and advissed to take steoids and heparain. my own consultant doesnt belive in nk cells and said ther is no eveidence to support them and i shouldnt take the drugs presecribed. he is now testing me for 'real' immune disorders. i am waiting for the results. i have had 4 iui, 2 icsi, 1 fet all bfn and am bout to start another icsi. im trying to decide whether to go against my consultants advice and take the steroids and heparain anyway. 

congratulations again 

Lucy


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Cicley

I am so pleased for you I am going through a bit of a bad time at the moment and it is news like this that raises my spirits and makes me smile

Snaffles


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cicley

Congratulations - this is fantastic news 

Jane xx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Well Done  oh and   belated but still!


Jovi
x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonderful News well done on your            
Sara x​


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS

That is ace news.

You take care of yourslef and your bundle

Love Yx


----------



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for all your messages....    
Luc,we have just started adoption plans,this was our last stab at IVF,we were not going to continue if this did not work...I have to say knowing we were going to adopt helped me to relax as I knew one way or another we would have a baby....
I had never been on heparin or steriods before,once they found elevated levels,they thought the new drugs would be benefical...I do believe it made the difference.....go with your own gut instinct,I felt there was always more to my problems......best wishes to you xxxxxxx 


Wishing you all baby success


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Cicley, many congratiulations on your BFP )

I sent you a PM yesterday, not sure if you saw it yet....

best wishes
E


----------



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

Elur, I replied today sorry for the delay.....lots of luck  xxx cic


----------



## atlanta (Jun 21, 2006)

Many many congratulations! What an amazing feeling for you!!! This is the kind of inspirational story we all need to hear. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Sam 16 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep absolutely brilliant news - congrats to you and hubbie!

     

Sam
xx


----------

